# Blue River's Pablo Escobar.... Long Live the Shorty Bull



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm so bad about posting in here now I know. For those of you who aren't friends with me on Facebook this is Blue River's Pablo Escobar (BR Rampage x BR Baby Yo). He is a Shorty Bull for those who aren't familiar with them.































































Just doing a little shopping at Home Depot









He hates being in the ring but I already have him looking 10x better than he did at Nationals last month other than that back left leg (I'd had him less than 24 hours when he showed at Nationals).


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

He is so cool!! Yeah you need to post more, miss you.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

~StangChick~ said:


> He is so cool!! Yeah you need to post more, miss you.


I know, i know... you also need a FACEBOOK though lol


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

F that haha, I went this long with out one !


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

What a cutie! I'm not familiar with the breed. Is it fairly new? How did they start?


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Fantastic photos Lauren. They are so dang cute! Love that last pic with the young boy. Thanks for sharing.

Joe


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Well howdy stranger 

He is a very handsome boy, good luck with him!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

BCdogs said:


> What a cutie! I'm not familiar with the breed. Is it fairly new? How did they start?


They've been around for awhile. About 12-15 years ago Jamie Sweet started her program. They are English Bulldog x French Bulldog x Staffordshire Bull Terrier. She is the founder and creator of the breed although there is another lady Amy Kroggman, whose Frenchie was used (both live in Marysville, Kansas). Jamie started the BBC (Bull Breed Coalition) which is the breed club and wrote the standard for them. In 2010 the ABKC recognized them and began registering them; in fact, a SB took Best In Show at Nationals that year in Atlanta. Amy and Jamie parted ways awhile bac and Amy started the BBCR. Jamie's line is Blue River and Amy's line is Blue Rock. Blue River is far more consistent and the only one that matters, in my opinion. Amy continued to breed in Frenchie and also added Olde when she should have been breeding in EB so hers lack the bone and substance Blue River does. 








Blue River Shortys over the last 10 years

Jamie's vision was to create a healthier more functional bulldog and that they are. It has been a well established breed for a decade now. They excel in almost everything they do from bite work to weight pulling. 








Moby Dick the most titled Shorty Bull


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

jttar said:


> Fantastic photos Lauren. They are so dang cute! Love that last pic with the young boy. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Joe


Thanks homie!


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Huh, cool! Thanks for the info


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

DickyT said:


> Well howdy stranger
> 
> He is a very handsome boy, good luck with him!


Preeeesh homie!


----------

